# MicroEngineering rail in Sunset Valley tiestrips



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone knows if Microengineering rail will fit in Sunset Valley tie strips?
 
Jack


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

I think Sunset Valley has a 6mm base and Micro Engineering 5mm. So,yes it will fit but loose.


----------

